# Indexation



## faolteam (3 May 2012)

i have Serious Illness cover and life cover i got a letter the other day about increasing the payments which was called indexation, its an extra 3 euro a month , which gives my life cover an extra 750 euro and Specified Illness cover an extra 1500 euro cover 

Is it necessary to index them ? they say at the end of the letter if i dont indexation they will not automatically offer it to me in the future and if i want to start indexation again i will have to get approval from there Underwriters , they may need to see eveidence of my health so they can say whether i can start indexation again

Any Clues ???


----------



## pj111 (3 May 2012)

Wrong thread.

The cost of the indexation is providing for extra cover as outlined without medical evidence. 

Depending on the company, refusing the indexation can result in losing the option or requiring the increase to be medically underwritten with potentially a statement of health, a report from doctor or even a medical required for the increased amount. Work out your outgoings and analyse your needs.

_Patrick_


----------

